# DIY fry trap.



## iandraco (Jan 27, 2012)

in an effort to try to keep my julidiochromis marlieri breeding i need to remove some of the fry without disturbing the tank so i did a search and found directions on how to make a fry trap. some of you may have seen these before but i hadn't so i though i'd share.

you start with a clear plastic bottle. the ones i saw used a 16 oz water bottle but that was way to big for my tank so i improvised. i used a liqor mini bottle.










first i had to cut the neck of the bottle down a little with a small saw.










then i cut the bottle in half just after the taper of the neck ends.










then you flip the half of the bottle with the neck over and place it inside the other half of the bottle.










next i added some bait to tempt the fry inside and sunk it in the tank. after a couple hours i successfully caught my first fry.










i replace the bottle after removing the fry and putting him in a breeder box and left it over night. this time i didn't do as well. only caught about 30 malasian trumpet snails. oh well. i'll keep trying. this was really easy to build and so far i'm counting it as a success. just thought i'd share.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

What a GOLDen idea! :lol: I hope it works for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## NickosW (Jun 28, 2012)

that's awesome man!! lol @ the snails


----------



## iandraco (Jan 27, 2012)

after a few days of trying i've only caught two. slowly but surely. hopefully my pair will keep spawning.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a post in the library about the exact same thing but its made out of a 2L bottle http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fish_trap.php


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had good luck with this style trap. In my experience the fish will swim back out, so it is more effective if you check it often.


----------

